# Gigabyte RGB Fusion 2.0 funktioniert nicht richtig



## Airtendo (20. September 2019)

Hi,

ich komme einfach mal gleich zu meinem Problem. Wenn ich Gigabyte RGB Fusion 2.0 starte lädt es kurz und der Prozess ("Check_Kill") wechselt im Taskmanger als von vom Reiter "Apps" zu dem Reiter "Hintergrundprozesse". In der Taskleiste taucht es auf und verschwindet nach kurzer Zeit wieder. Das passiert alle paar Sekunden. Und wenn es passiert werde ich auch aus allem rausgetabbt. Es hört dann nur auf wenn ich den Prozess "Check_Kill" beende.
Mein Mainboard ist das "Gigabyte AX370-Gaming 3".

Hoffnungsvoll
Airtendo


----------



## Cosmas (21. September 2019)

Hmm das Problem hatte ich aufm B350 Gaming 3 auch und habs dann einfach abgeschaltet und deinstalliert, 
sieht im aktuellen Tower derzeit eh keiner und das neue System is noch ohne neuen Tower. 
Von daher auch noch nicht zusammengebastelt, kann ich dir daher leider auch noch nicht sagen, wies aufm Aorus X570Pro läuft.


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. September 2019)

Hab das gleiche Problem hier... 
Hab auch noch keine Lösung gefunden und weiß auch nicht wie ich die LEDs sonst noch steuern soll. Gibt einfach keine Möglichkeit. Total nervig.


----------



## SuPerSpesh82 (5. November 2019)

Hallo, ich habe ein ähnliches Problem, höre auch ein Hardware seitiges klacken von der HDD und im Taskmanager taucht kurzeitig die Windows Problembehandlung auf. Check Kill.exe beenden und es hört auf.  Neues Aorus x570 Pro. Nach der Windows Neuinstallation lief es, bis ich eine AIO Wasserkühlung mit argb installiert habe. Kurios, habe eine ältere Version der Fusion 2.0 aus dem Netz installiert und damit funktioniert alles. Problem nur, diese Version wird von Easy Anti Cheat als gefährliche Software erkannt und die Speile laufen nicht. Außerdem bleiben nach dem Ausschalten des Pcs sämtliche Argb Lichter an. Jemand eine Idee, Gigabyte Support vielleicht?


----------



## oOWarCatOo (16. November 2019)

SuPerSpesh82 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe ein ähnliches Problem, höre auch ein Hardware seitiges klacken von der HDD und im Taskmanager taucht kurzeitig die Windows Problembehandlung auf. Check Kill.exe beenden und es hört auf.  Neues Aorus x570 Pro. Nach der Windows Neuinstallation lief es, bis ich eine AIO Wasserkühlung mit argb installiert habe. Kurios, habe eine ältere Version der Fusion 2.0 aus dem Netz installiert und damit funktioniert alles. Problem nur, diese Version wird von Easy Anti Cheat als gefährliche Software erkannt und die Speile laufen nicht. Außerdem bleiben nach dem Ausschalten des Pcs sämtliche Argb Lichter an. Jemand eine Idee, Gigabyte Support vielleicht?



Ich habe das Elite und die gleichen Probleme. Lief mal als Windows frisch war, danach nur noch dieser Müll...
Kannst du die alte Version verlinken? Würde es gern mal testen - will eh keinen ständigen Wechsel der Farbe, da würde mir das als Lösung ausreichen (vorerst)...


----------



## oOWarCatOo (16. November 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hab das gleiche Problem hier...
> Hab auch noch keine Lösung gefunden und weiß auch nicht wie ich die LEDs sonst noch steuern soll. Gibt einfach keine Möglichkeit. Total nervig.



Ich habe jetzt eine alte lauffähige Version gefunden - hatte sie noch im Papierkorb. Bei Bedarf bitte PN


----------



## Mc-Gyv3r (17. November 2019)

oOWarCatOo schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt eine alte lauffähige Version gefunden - hatte sie noch im Papierkorb. Bei Bedarf bitte PN



Vielen Dank @oOWarCatOo für das bereitstellen der älteren lauffähigen Version. Diese funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei und auf Anhieb. 
Mit der Version vom Gigabyte Server hatte ich die gleichen Probleme mit dem ständigen anlaufen der HDD aber sonst keine Funktion. 
Dann hoffen wir mal das Gigabyte an dem Problem arbeitet. 

Gruß


----------



## Rusher74 (4. Dezember 2019)

SuPerSpesh82 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe ein ähnliches Problem, höre auch ein Hardware seitiges klacken von der HDD und im Taskmanager taucht kurzeitig die Windows Problembehandlung auf. Check Kill.exe beenden und es hört auf.  Neues Aorus x570 Pro. Nach der Windows Neuinstallation lief es, bis ich eine AIO Wasserkühlung mit argb installiert habe. Kurios, habe eine ältere Version der Fusion 2.0 aus dem Netz installiert und damit funktioniert alles. Problem nur, diese Version wird von Easy Anti Cheat als gefährliche Software erkannt und die Speile laufen nicht. Außerdem bleiben nach dem Ausschalten des Pcs sämtliche Argb Lichter an. Jemand eine Idee, Gigabyte Support vielleicht?





Hallo ist ja krass habe genau das gleiche Problem dieses knacken von der HDD bei Systemstart lahmt alles erst wenn ich RGB Vision ausmachen startet alles


----------



## kollwitzbull (9. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, habe auch das gleichen Problem. Wer von Euch kann mir die älteren lauffähigen Version zur Verfügung stellen? Vielen Dank !


----------



## Shirozen (14. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab das Program im Kompatibilitätsmodus gestartet von Windows 8 und schwupps war das Programm offen. Ggf hilft das dem ein oder anderen, beim ausprobieren. Leider nur einmalig, aber reicht ja meist zum Einstellen der Farbe. Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr!


----------



## Airtendo (1. Januar 2020)

Ich habe nach langem versuchen eine Lösung gefunden. Ich habe mein BIOS auf die neueste Version aktualisiert. Ich weis aber nicht ob das auch für andere Mainboards hilft.


----------



## Kampfknopf (8. Januar 2020)

Also bei mir funktioniert absolut gar nichts... Sobald ich die Software starte, kommt das übliche "Bitte warten Sie..." und der PC hängt sich auf. Da hilft jedes mal nur der Hard-Reset.
Bios ist auf dem neusten Stand (Version F50) auf dem Mainboard Aorus X470 Ultra Gaming. 
Hab die Software mehrmals deinstalliert und sowohl über das App Center als auch manuell neu installiert, ohne Erfolg.
Es hat mal ganz am Anfang funktioniert, als ich das Setup im Februar 2019 zusammen gebaut hab. 
Glaube nach dem allerersten BIOS Update ging es dann nicht mehr.

Ich betreibe 6 RGB Lüfter, den CPU RGB Lüfter, die RAM RGB Riegel, das Logo auf der Grafikkarte und diverse LED´s auf dem Mainboard.
Leider sieht das Gehäuse wie ein Regenbogen aus, weil fast alles unterschiedliche Farben hat. Mir persönlich wäre eine einheitliche Farbe sehr recht !

Falls jemand noch weitere Ideen hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar dafür.

Ich hab zwischenzeitlich auch mal das Windows mit der Zurücksetz-Funktion auf den Urzustand gesetzt um zu schauen ob es dann funktioniert, leider auch ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (9. Januar 2020)

Schon mal die interne UEFI-Option für dein RGB-Gedöns versucht? Hab zwar nur den CPU-Lüfter und das Board als RGB-Gedöns, aber es leuchtet alles in der gleichen Farbe. Das Gigabyte Tool hab ich nur kurz benutzt... warum auch wenn das Board die Funktion schon mitbringt.


----------



## Kampfknopf (9. Januar 2020)

Die RGB Funktion im UEFI hab ich schon am Anfang entdeckt, nur werden dadurch nicht die RAM Riegel und der CPU Lüfter gesteuert. Lediglich die normalen Lüfter, die LED´s auf dem Mainboard und das Grafikkarten Logo.
Ein Bekannter hat mir aber eben noch gesagt, dass der CPU Lüfter über eine eigene Software von Coolermaster gesteuert werden kann. Dann bleibt aber immer noch das Problem, dass die RAM Riegel dann ihren eigenen Willen haben, was die Farbe betrifft.

Grad für die RAM Riegel die G.Skill Lightning Control Software runtergeladen, aber damit lässt sich überhaupt nix steuern. Als würde der RAM Riegel durch was anderes blockiert....


----------

